# Lighting?



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey everybody. I'm new to this hobby and tryin' to get off to a good start. I have to light fixtures(one florescent bulb fixture and one halide bulb fixture), and I am thinking about using a 6700k/10,000k daylight white halide bulb and a 10,000k actinic florescent bulb to light my tank. would that be suficient lighting for my 46g tank? If not what would be a better light setup? Any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

what size is the halide bulb and are the florescent bulb t12 t8 or t5 if it as me I would go with a 150 hqi 14k and 2 24'' t5 420nm and a super actinic for UVI .
let me know if you need any other help
craig


----------



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

It depends on the wattage of the bulbs. you also need to consider the dimension on the tank to determine what style will fit better. this is the same issue I have. I have to get the HQI metal halide because of the smaller reflector instead of the bigger style mogul base. also consider what you're going to put in the tank. what light requirements they have.


----------

